# Help Identifying?



## MattTele (Jun 9, 2011)

I know its off topic, but can you guys help me identify this frog? I found him at Home Depot, and I plan to give him to one of my friends kids as a gift/responsibility.
Thanks so much,
-Matt


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Osteopilus septentrionalis


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't release it. Cuban treefrogs are an invasive species that out competes and even eat native treefrogs.


----------

